# ACA enrollment period: maintenance shutdown alert for ALL users



## Lethe200 (Sep 24, 2017)

*Healthcare.gov to Shut Down During Parts of Enrollment Period for Maintenance*
WS Journal Sept. 23, 2017

(excerpted)
The Trump administration plans to shut down healthcare.gov, a website consumers use to sign up for the Affordable Care Act, for 12 hours on nearly every Sunday of the coming ACA enrollment season.

*The outages, which the administration says are for maintenance, will occur from midnight through noon on every Sunday other than Dec. 10. This year’s enrollment season, which the administration has shortened to half the length of previous years, will run from Nov. 1 through Dec. 15 for states that use the federal marketplace.*

The administration has come under fire from supporters of the ACA, who say it is taking intentional steps to undermine the law’s performance. An agency spokeswoman, Nicole Black, said the schedule is being provided in advance this year as a heads-up for enrollment assistants.

But critics noted that the outages are scheduled on weekends, which they said is when consumers most often find time to browse for health plans.


----------



## Aunt Bea (Sep 24, 2017)

If people use a state exchange the rules may be different.  

In New York the enrollment period will run from November 1, 2017 through January 31, 2018.


----------



## GreenSky (Sep 24, 2017)

The website crashes on a regular basis anyway.  

Rick


----------

